# gloverall fit



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

I just got a new Gloverall Classic duffel coat and am unsure about fit. I typically wear a size 40R, and order my coat in the same size. After reading some comments it seems I feared i should have sized up to 42.

Yet, when the coat showed up it seem large. I may not be used to the fit but can anyone else share their sizing experience with Gloverall.

Thank you,
-Pat


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm also 40R, and my Gloverall is a 42. I'd say it fits a bit large in the shoulders when not wearing a jacket beneath it, but I'm glad it does as I'm almost always wearing it over an odd jacket. It doesn't ever look fitted, even over an odd jacket, but it fits appropriately over an odd jacket in that I do not feel restriced (I've worn overcoats over odd jackets that cannot accommodate such, and it is not comfortable). 

I've read somewhere here that Gloveralls are supposed to be a bit bulky in appearance, and that they don't make for much of a fashion piece. I consider mine to be functional more than stylish (it's my only overcoat, and it gets almost daily use in the winter), but I still like the style.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Gloveralls are a snug fit if you try them in yuor usual jacket size. I discovered that last year when I tried one on in Stockholm and I was surprised at how little movement I had in "my size". a 44. To have enough movement, and to allow for, say,a jacket or heavy jumper I needed to take a size up, a 46, and that I felt was still not overly roomy. That said, in the end I didn't buy one,because although I like the duffle coat look, it just felt to stiff and ungiving. And a duffle by definition is supposed to look like a potato sack on you! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> And a duffle by definition is supposed to look like a potato sack on you! :icon_smile_big:


This is really quite true, IMO. The duffle is not one of those _slim _and _sleek silhouettes_ preferred by the fashion industry currently.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I wear a size 40R and my Gloverall is a size 42 - enough room to be comfortable, which is what I like in such a coat.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

sorry to be conflicting, but I wear a 44R or 45R, and my duffle is a 44. It fits perfectly. I wear it over a suit jacket/odd jacket or sweater all the time.

JB


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ I don't think that's necessarily "conflicting" information. When I was searching for my Gloverall I noticed considerable differences in chest measurements depending on when the coat was manufactured. The safest thing is to ignore the tagged size and just check the chest measurements.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

No reason to be sorry, Joe (you're a helluva lot more wise on Tradly sartorial matters than I am). Sounds like the OP feels the same way, if not more so. 

In truth, I've never tried on a 40 Gloverall. I got mine on eBay and intentionally sized up after reading, most likely, the very same information to which the OP is referring. Maybe I would like the fit better. 

I would say, since it is a very straight, draping silhouette, that as long as it is comfortable to wear in the way that you want to wear it most often without looking obviously too large or too small, you're good to go.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

The sizing question for Gloverall's do seem to span a bit of the spectrum which makes it difficult to nail down fit. I fall into the same area as JT, being a 42 and ordering my Gloverall from STP in a 42 with some anxiety as to fit. All worked out well though and fit is perfect "for me". The coat not looking too large on it's own and just right over a jacket.. 

J-


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I wear a 45R or 46R (depending on odd sizing availability) in my suit and sport coats. My Gloverall, purchased from STP, is a size 46 and it fits perfectly over my suit/sport coats or over a heavy sweater. If anything, I seem to have a bit of room to spare!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Mine is a 42, which is the same as my jacket size nowadays. It's not as roomy as I'd like (although it was 20 years ago when I bought it). You might consider going up one size if you intend to wear it over anything bulky, like a heavy sweater or sportcoat. Make sure you can return it if you're not happy with the fit.


----------



## weejunfan (Oct 7, 2012)

This is VERY good advice. At one point, Gloverall explained that its duffles were hand-made. I don't know to what extent this is still true. But vary they do, and your advice to go with MEASUREMENTS rather than size label is definitely right on the mark. Even then, buying without actually fitting first (mail order, etc.) can be tricky. I would caution that in mail order or online buying, be sure that returns are accepted. Also, some readers have been concerned that jute toggle might look smarter than the leather toggle counterpart. Jute is closer to the original "Monty" format, but it is not as hardy and will wear out with much use. I suggest going with the leather format and not having to worry about durability.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I've watched eBay for a couple years looking for a Gloverall and the sleeves all seemed very short. 

I wear a 40L/XL and a shirt with 36" sleeves and recently bought a . The coat is actually an , down to the tartan and tags. It's a great fit in the sleeves and body and if you watch for a 40% off coupon, you can get it for about $200 shipped. 

If you need a tall size, forget about Gloverall and take a look at this coat.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

OK so I realize this is an older thread but I have been searching eBay, STP, and some other sites for a duffle coat, preferably made in England, tartan lining, leather and horn toggles. It seems like there is a lot of conflicting information in the thread about sizing and I was just wondering if anyone out there had anything new to add. Since I will most likely be purchasing online, I will be rolling the dice and buying sight unseen in order to get a better deal. I'm 6'2", 175 and a 42L in jackets. I don't necessarily plan on wearing a sport coat or blazer under the duffle, but most certainly I will be wearing a sweater, possibly bulky. I am freaked out at the prospect of sizing up because even though I know the whole idea is having a voluminous coat, if it is too big it will be falling off of me as I do not have a large frame. I'm thinking a minimum of 40 inch length. Any advice from actual owners of various brands would be most appreciated.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I've watched eBay for a couple years looking for a Gloverall and the sleeves all seemed very short.
> 
> I wear a 40L/XL and a shirt with 36" sleeves and recently bought a . The coat is actually an , down to the tartan and tags. It's a great fit in the sleeves and body and if you watch for a 40% off coupon, you can get it for about $200 shipped.
> 
> If you need a tall size, forget about Gloverall and take a look at this coat.


I see the listing for John Partridge original montgomery for tall men at STP. I have read that this model is somewhat "bare bones" without the lining or flaps on the pockets; is this the case? I can see the lack of flaps online but the hood appears to be lined. Does it indeed appear of good quality?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Barnavelt said:


> OK so I realize this is an older thread but I have been searching eBay, STP, and some other sites for a duffle coat, preferably made in England, tartan lining, leather and horn toggles. It seems like there is a lot of conflicting information in the thread about sizing and I was just wondering if anyone out there had anything new to add. Since I will most likely be purchasing online, I will be rolling the dice and buying sight unseen in order to get a better deal. I'm 6'2", 175 and a 42L in jackets. I don't necessarily plan on wearing a sport coat or blazer under the duffle, but most certainly I will be wearing a sweater, possibly bulky. I am freaked out at the prospect of sizing up because even though I know the whole idea is having a voluminous coat, if it is too big it will be falling off of me as I do not have a large frame. I'm thinking a minimum of 40 inch length. Any advice from actual owners of various brands would be most appreciated.


I think you should forget about a duffle coat for the following reasons:
1. Despite their legendary history, duffle coats are not really warm and are certainly inferior to a good quality 100% wool overcoat with a sateen or nylon lining.
2. Duffle coats are not elegant in any way and in fact appear too casual and quirky for most situations. They look like men do when wearing bow ties off the internet: trying too hard. I know someone is going to insist that he's not trying to look elegant and that I'm missing the point, but if you can only afford one wool overcoat, or maybe two, then don't make it a duffle coat.
3. Most duffle coats out there are regular length only, and in fact Gloverall are a bare-minimum regular length. Your measurements are the same as my measurements, and I have never found a duffle coat that was the right length in the sleeves but wasn't too big in the shoulders. I guess British people don't come in tall sizes or they have stumpy short arms. Perhaps Ralph Lauren or another expensive brand might have something more flexible in terms of fit, i.e. a "tall" length, but I don't know.
4. Most duffle coats have pancake hoods which are designed to look good lying flat on your back, only. The hoods look stupid pulled up over your head. I suspect most modern men's duffle coats are really fashion holdovers from the 60s or 70s and are women's duffle coats with the toggles reversed; I used to see dozens of these things in Toronto in the 90s and early 2000s being worn my women and men alike, from all conceivable brands from Burberry down to Local Department Store Brand, and they always looked the same except for the toggles going the other way.
5. Most duffle coats don't have liners which means pulling them on (and off) over a wool suit or blazer is not a simple task and will require much tugging and adjustment.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Doctor Damage said:


> I think you should forget about a duffle coat for the following reasons:
> 1. Despite their legendary history, duffle coats are not really warm and are certainly inferior to a good quality 100% wool overcoat with a sateen or nylon lining.
> 2. Duffle coats are not elegant in any way and in fact appear too casual and quirky for most situations. They look like men do when wearing bow ties off the internet: trying too hard. I know someone is going to insist that he's not trying to look elegant and that I'm missing the point, but if you can only afford one wool overcoat, or maybe two, then don't make it a duffle coat.
> 3. Most duffle coats out there are regular length only, and in fact Gloverall are a bare-minimum regular length. Your measurements are the same as my measurements, and I have never found a duffle coat that was the right length in the sleeves but wasn't too big in the shoulders. I guess British people don't come in tall sizes or they have stumpy short arms. Perhaps Ralph Lauren or another expensive brand might have something more flexible in terms of fit, i.e. a "tall" length, but I don't know.
> ...


Excellent points and I very much thank you for taking the time to post. All of these are all the more reason I should try one on and see how it looks/feels/fits etc. As you are my size I appreciate your pointing out the length issues as that is a constant problem for me in coats and overcoats.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Barnavelt said:


> I see the listing for John Partridge original montgomery for tall men at STP. I have read that this model is somewhat "bare bones" without the lining or flaps on the pockets; is this the case? I can see the lack of flaps online but the hood appears to be lined. Does it indeed appear of good quality?


I read those reviews as well and believe those gentlemen were looking for a kind of coat that Brooks had offered in years past that was a sort of duffle coat / parka hybrid. Think poly-filled and with a zipper. Don't believe their claims of poor quality. This coat is a traditional duffle with all the trimmings: taped seams, horn toggles, throat latch, etc. Just like the Gloveralls you can find on the Bay, but new and in tall sizes. Here's a few pics of mine from STP:



And as a reply to the Doctor, you make very valid points. But this coat fills a niche as a casual coat; something that you would wear over jeans or khakis and a sweater. In that capacity, I think it works rather well.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I read those reviews as well and believe those gentlemen were looking for a kind of coat that Brooks had offered in years past that was a sort of duffle coat / parka hybrid. Think poly-filled and with a zipper. Don't believe their claims of poor quality. This coat is a traditional duffle with all the trimmings: taped seams, horn toggles, throat latch, etc. Just like the Gloveralls you can find on the Bay, but new and in tall sizes. Here's a few pics of mine from STP:
> 
> 
> 
> And as a reply to the Doctor, you make very valid points. But this coat fills a niche as a casual coat; something that you would wear over jeans or khakis and a sweater. In that capacity, I think it works rather well.


Doghouse, thank you for taking the time to post the pictures. It gives me something to distract myself while I am watching the Orioles play the Yankees. One thing I notice that is interesting is that you originally posted that you purchased a John Partridge duffle, which is indeed the brand they are selling currently on STP. However, as you mentioned in an earlier post, the label in your coat says "Original Montgomery". In my internet searches, although the "Monty" or "Montgomery" is indeed a model sold by Gloverall and Partridge, "Original Montgomery" also is the name of yet another English duffle coat maker, indeed one which lays claim to being the oldest still in operation, as it says on your label. So now the question is, if I order from STP, will I get the Partridge or the Original Montgomery?! Kind of cool to have a coat from such a storied company, actually, and a very nice looking coat at that.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Original Montgomery and John Partridge are associated in some way, I read somewhere. I believe it was in a write up at The Weejun. You would get the coat I got if you ordered from them.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pixi using _


----------

